# CB Radio



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone use CB's if so lets see them and here about them?


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

I think i might has posted this in the wrong section. If anyone knows how to could you tell me how to move it. I think it belongs in the commercial section. Sorry!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im putting cb setup together right now, i got 2 3 foot fibergall whips and im looking at getting a galaxy 939 peaked and tuned for 200 off ebay brand new!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

If you don't have Nextels, CB's are the way to go in the winter. Easier and faster to use and also to talk on than a normal cell phone.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i have on but i am running into problems with distance. does anyone know if there is a way to increase the range past what i have. iv tried adjusting the squelch many times but i still cant get much distance. i have a 3 1/2 foot stick mounted to my bedside so it sticks up about 8 inches above the roof. thanks


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

04chevy2500;1033933 said:


> i have on but i am running into problems with distance. does anyone know if there is a way to increase the range past what i have. iv tried adjusting the squelch many times but i still cant get much distance. i have a 3 1/2 foot stick mounted to my bedside so it sticks up about 8 inches above the roof. thanks


get yourself a nice 2000 watt linear amplifier and you will be heard in all the fast food restaurants headsets you plow near


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

haha i went into our local sub shop this winter and he asked if it was me talking. i was plowing across the street talking to one of buddies. oops. does the amp just wire up inline with the antenna?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yes its an inline amp, you do have to run a power and ground to it. these amps are ilegal in ill so cheack your state laws before you install one to manke sure that you cant get introuble. also is your antenna grounded? what is your swr meter saying? should be arounf 2 or less. you might just out of tune for your radio to antenna!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yes it does 200 WATT should do u fine though there are certain legal issues with them but most cops now a days dont care about them anymore. but make sure your antenna can handle the extra wattage or otherwise u may blow it up. my stock cobra gets about 10 miles if conditions are just right on the highway


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/450-500-WATT-AM...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2306217fd5

thats a higher power amp but that what they look like! also take your radio in and get it peaked and tuned that will help alot!


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

ok that sounds like it will work. what is the reasoning behind it being illegal to add an amp?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i dont know that answer, but i do know that if you have big enough one that you could pull up to a drive through and order food with your cb or you could use your cb to talk through a house phone and stuff like that. go to the local pd and ask them exsacly what the laws are are they will tell you for sure. i was using my buddy's cb yesterday and this one guy would peak his swr meter out andd he was an hour away.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

cb's with high powered amps use to interfere with the TVs real bad before they went digital and a lot of people where complaining saying there was some crazy ******* cussing at them thru there tv lol so the FCC started cracking down on them hence the laws. but now just about every trucker i know has an amp in there rig and they never get bothered about it even when there getting a level 3 inspection done by the DOT


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

they are illegal because you are broadcasting at a higher power than the FCC has deemed allowable for CB (consumer band) radios. now im not saying that i dont have one, but i rarely turn it on. a properly tuned stocker under good conditions gets pretty good range. i currently just run a radio shack branded cobra, and can get more than 10 miles easily, but thats with 2 co-phased 4 foot firestick whips. bottom line, on the highway a linear is great, but in town you may piss some people off, and as far as i know they are illegal in most if not all states, although i dont think a cop would say much, an FCC officer may if they were in the area.

that being said when the proper money comes around, a new cobra 29ltbt will be MINE!! they are so cool, and you talk on your phone through the mic!payup

here is a pic of my whips, i will try and get one of my radio later, although it is just in a temporary location until i get my cobra and build a custom mount with switch box and storage out of diamond plate to mount on the tranny hump of the truckprsport


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup with 2 whips properly tuned, you should have no problem getting 15 miles on a good day.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

If my memory is correct 4 watts is max what the FCC allows. 12 watts peak to peak (sideband) 
A standard CB will broadcast about 5 miles tops in city settings maybe 10 miles in open areas.
Having more than one antenna is not needed unless they are mounted 8 ft away from each other, it only looks cool.
When you run a linear amplifier you can broadcast further ,hundreds of miles. Both people would need to have one on their CB to be able to talk to each other. CB.s were really popular in the 70's but not many have them know. The ones with amps will bleed over TV's and other devices.There are still places that sell and peak/tweak them.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

it sounds like conflicting beliefs here. how do you 'properly' tune these other than just using the squelch. sometimes i can only get a couple hundred yards with my current set-up.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

your antenna(s) and radio must be tuned using a SWR (standing wave) meter for optimum efficiency


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a Cobra 29 LTD BT with 3' fiberglass wips. It comes in great. I have never used the Blue Tooth, I only use it a CB not a phone.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

also i dunno if anyone mentioned that anyone mounting anteannas below cab roof level it is recommended that 70% of the whip is above the roof for optimal performance

i am running a cobra 29 nw st ltd with dual 4 1/2 foot fire sticks soon to be replaced with a 29 ltd bluetooth


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

where would i have it tuned? or get my own tuner?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mercer_me;1034032 said:


> I have a Cobra 29 LTD BT with 3' fiberglass wips. It comes in great. I have never used the Blue Tooth, I only use it a CB not a phone.


This is a picture of a Cobra 29 LTD BT. (I forgot to post one with my last post)


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I got 2 5 foot fiberglass whips on mine, but they're in pretty rough shape so I'm going to buy 4 foot Firestik's soon. 

As for distance; also make sure your coax isn't coiled up. I went from a block to a mile just by doing that.


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

ive got the same problem as 04chevy2500 i can only hear people about 200 feet away so how do i tune this stuiped cb haha. ive got the cobra 25ltd with a cobra 2000watt 3ft antenna


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

you need to either buy or borrow a SWR meter, plug it in between your radio and antenna, adjust the squelch on the radio until it just is snowy, and then key the mic on channels 1, 20, and 40. take note of the readings. the lower the better. if ch 1 is greater than 40, the antenna is too short, you need to make it longer (easy with a tunable tip like a firestick). if ch 40 is greater than ch 1, it is too long, and you need to shorten it. on a tunable tip i normally go in 1/4 turn increments and re-check. make sure you do this in an open area too, away from buildings, trees, power lines, etc...and have the truck windows closed! i try for a goal of all readings under 1.5, but 2 would be acceptable. also, getting ch 1 and 40 as close as possible to each other is key for uniform reception across the channel range. now that ive said this, i need to go re-tune my own, i have noticed a little lack of performance...gahh...

hope that helps! there is tons of info online, and its really not too hard, just be accurate and take your time!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ agreeed there and well put, alot of new radios have a swr meter built into them. Some say they arent accurate but i dont see how. You also have to remember to put the cb to swr setting on one of the 10 switched(normally closer to the gauge on the face of the cb). find a big parking lot and park right in the middle of it and see were that puts you. do alittle reserch on the subject ill find the link in a second and post it up on tuning for your antennas.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

04chevy2500;1034038 said:


> where would i have it tuned? or get my own tuner?


you can bring it to a cb shop and get it peaked and tuned for like 30 dallors is the going rate around here!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

here's that web sit for tunning the antennas to your radio's

http://www.roadtripamerica.com/Equipment/How-to-Tune-a-C-B-Radio-Antenna.htm


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

By law (FCC in the States, Industry Canada in Canada) CB can be no more than 4 watts. Modifcation, including using an amp can lead to serious fines, including confiscation.



04chevy2500;1033967 said:


> ok that sounds like it will work. what is the reasoning behind it being illegal to add an amp?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

It's not the cops you have to worry about, it's the FCC where you are, and Industry Canada, here in Canada. Fines are hefty, including confiscation, in some cases including vehicles, but that is in the extreme. Some guys are so nutty about it they use Suburbans simply for the storage room for amps and radios.

This is tame compared to some of the pics I've seen on the CB forums:

http://www.installer.com/suburban.html



fisher guy;1033943 said:


> yes it does 200 WATT should do u fine though there are certain legal issues with them but most cops now a days dont care about them anymore. but make sure your antenna can handle the extra wattage or otherwise u may blow it up. my stock cobra gets about 10 miles if conditions are just right on the highway


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

how does fcc catch people using them?


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i was just about to ask that. iv never heard of the FCC police


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

niether have i, we will see what others have to say!


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

they are on the highways...mostly on major trucking routes. not as much anymore, but i know a few guys who have been stopped. they drive cars normally with a round antenna on the trunk, and obviously lots of others. they can detect how much power you are transmitting, and where its coming from. if you are suspect, they stop and check for an amp. not hard to find since its right in line between the radio and antenna. most hide them under a seat or something tho to be a little inconspicuous.

hope that gives you at least a rough idea.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, I just learned alot about CB radios. Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

BoyneCityGuy;1034306 said:


> they are on the highways...mostly on major trucking routes. not as much anymore, but i know a few guys who have been stopped. they drive cars normally with a round antenna on the trunk, and obviously lots of others. they can detect how much power you are transmitting, and where its coming from. if you are suspect, they stop and check for an amp. not hard to find since its right in line between the radio and antenna. most hide them under a seat or something tho to be a little inconspicuous.
> 
> hope that gives you at least a rough idea.


are their cars lettered or are they unmarked like most cop cars theses days?


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow i never knew this fourm was going to take off like this. I learned way more then i thought i was going to, but hey thanks everyone!!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

You beat me too it. Also, here is a link to search on decisions by them. Just type in CB radio when you get to the webpage. For some reason the link below doesn't bring up the decisions.

http://search2.fcc.gov/search/index...s_eq=&as_filetype=&site=&as_occt=&num=&start=

BTW, the FCC is a court unto itself. They not only charge, but render decsions!

Also, here in Canada the enforcement is handled by Transport Canada, or at least it used to be. They drive marked cars with gov't stickers on them.



BoyneCityGuy;1034306 said:


> they are on the highways...mostly on major trucking routes. not as much anymore, but i know a few guys who have been stopped. they drive cars normally with a round antenna on the trunk, and obviously lots of others. they can detect how much power you are transmitting, and where its coming from. if you are suspect, they stop and check for an amp. not hard to find since its right in line between the radio and antenna. most hide them under a seat or something tho to be a little inconspicuous.
> 
> hope that gives you at least a rough idea.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

the new boss 92;1034338 said:


> are their cars lettered or are they unmarked like most cop cars theses days?


As far as i know they are all unmarked here in the states with just government plates, have never seen a "FCC patrol car" marked as such.



dellwas;1034407 said:


> You beat me too it. Also, here is a link to search on decisions by them. Just type in CB radio when you get to the webpage. For some reason the link below doesn't bring up the decisions.
> 
> http://search2.fcc.gov/search/index...s_eq=&as_filetype=&site=&as_occt=&num=&start=
> 
> ...


You are right about them being their own court...and they are pretty merciless, so you have to be VERY smart about what you do. i would never turn an amp on in the city personally, but whatever fries your bacon for those who want to.

be safe out there guys, its always good to see others in 4 wheelers runnin a cb, makes for some fun highway and country road rides! so keep it between the lines and see ya out there! :waving:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, some of the fines are pretty hefty. There is *ickhead, called Radioactive Radios, basically a real con. Has this thing called a super whack pack that is supposed to do wonders. All it is is a bunch of wires soldered to make it look good. Anyway, he's pissed off so many users to the point where he's been reported to the FCC, not because of that, but because he sells amps. Heard that the last time, it was $25K, per radio, and he had a dozen of them. Don't know if it's true or not, but do know he's been busted at least twice...



BoyneCityGuy;1034433 said:


> As far as i know they are all unmarked here in the states with just government plates, have never seen a "FCC patrol car" marked as such.
> 
> You are right about them being their own court...and they are pretty merciless, so you have to be VERY smart about what you do. i would never turn an amp on in the city personally, but whatever fries your bacon for those who want to.
> 
> be safe out there guys, its always good to see others in 4 wheelers runnin a cb, makes for some fun highway and country road rides! so keep it between the lines and see ya out there! :waving:


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow i definitely did not expect to learn all of this. so do they have the same abilities as a highway patrolman does? they can pull you over and inspect your vehicle just on a whim? or do they have to call the highway patrol to come and oversee the operation?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well i think that this took off nicly, i heard that they arent really buckling down alot for amplifiers now a days. sounds like just a highway thing!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, they are Federal Agents. Same here in Canada...



04chevy2500;1034488 said:


> wow i definitely did not expect to learn all of this. so do they have the same abilities as a highway patrolman does? they can pull you over and inspect your vehicle just on a whim? or do they have to call the highway patrol to come and oversee the operation?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hmm well cool, my buddy jst bought a radio with a aftermarket power gauge and a 102 in stainles whip, hwe tuned and peaked, and hes pushing 75 watts! the radio is all stock. he has talked to people in wisconsin on his base station at home but with the antenna he has going there he should be able to go to nigeria!lol


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Then it's export and not for the N.A. market, or someone is dicking with the finals or diodes, which certtainly makes it far from stock. No way a peak and tune will kick it up to 75w. CB in N.A. can only be 4 watt legally on AM, and 12 watts on SSB.

http://home.att.net/~wizardoz/cbmw/fccrules.html

Look under transmission modes and restrictions.

or:

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/prs.html



the new boss 92;1034626 said:


> hmm well cool, my buddy jst bought a radio with a aftermarket power gauge and a 102 in stainles whip, hwe tuned and peaked, and hes pushing 75 watts! the radio is all stock. he has talked to people in wisconsin on his base station at home but with the antenna he has going there he should be able to go to nigeria!lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice. Don't think I'd like it up there though. Seems like it'd be distracting


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats were i plan to put mine above the rear view, in the winter there is just to much stuff on the floor in the winter and anything more would be a pain in the ass!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

does any one have any pictures of the antennas they are running?


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i will take a couple pictures today. i have my CB mounted inside the sunglass holder in the headliner. havent finished mounting the mic yet. i have big plans for that but no time.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol i hear ya on the big plans part


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

When im not using the CB a rap the cord around the rtear view to get it out of my way.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Dang you just have to come up with the sickest way to mount everything on your truck dont you mackman, the air hook up the cb the lights under the doors, the fact that its a manual and then to make the cb antena look like it came that way from the factory is just to damn cool man! awsome idea


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

thesnowman269;1035129 said:


> Dang you just have to come up with the sickest way to mount everything on your truck dont you mackman, the air hook up the cb the lights under the doors, the fact that its a manual and then to make the cb antena look like it came that way from the factory is just to damn cool man! awsome idea


LOL thanks snowman i try.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Mackman it's official I'm calling you to spec my new rig next year me and you have the same exact taste you just know how to make a thought in to reality and make it look good


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is my setup. A Galaxy 94HP pushing around 150 watts along with my scanner, ext speaker for the CB, and my swr/power meter. On the roof is the scanner antenna and my Wilson 1000 permanent mount CB antenna. I can get about 20 to 30 miles on am and I've talked all around the country on ssb. I am also a licensed amature radio operator by the way, so I'm mostly "legal"


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

hahaha "mostly legal"


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

ok i have a 6 bulb strobe kit and a cobra 29 lt when i have the strobes on my cb meter jumps what could that be a bad ground on my cb ??


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

sounds like a bad ground on either the strobes or CB, i know the radios are VERY picky about their grounding...i would look there first. also are they running off of seperate power leads? may sound stupid but i have seen guys wire things like that together and the results have never been good with the varying draw on the power line. shouldnt be too hard of an issue to find!!

good luck and be sure to pust pics of your setup, as well as any other questions!


----------



## firefighter4418 (Jan 7, 2010)

i have a wilson 1000 stainless steel whip with a cobra 29 chrome peaked and tuned with mossfet finals and a swing kit along with a few other tweaks and it does bout 50 watts and i can talk about 25 miles with it on a good day with lil to no skip out there


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow that was techical!!!


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

my setup on my old truck 1985 f350 diesel baby


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I used to have a cb setup in the 4 wheeler. I have lost all touch with that. now im gonna need to get the truck set up. whats good these days? I love the look of wilson when installed on the side of the hood.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

if you are lookig at fiberglass whips, wilson's are great, and i have been very pleased with my firestick setup. make sure to get a tunable tip so you dont have to clip wire to tune the antenna. i dont know much about the stainless whip side of things, but most reputable brands should be good. for a radio, go with cobra IMO, i am still looking for a good cobra to fit in the hole on my truck, as it is pretty small, but the 29ltbt is a great radio, and they make it now with weather and nitewatch


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Mackman: Nice setup and nice truck!


----------

